# Dipping CPUs in AR



## scavenger (Sep 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried suspending a cpu in AR to dissolve the gold plate and then pulling it once the acid hits the copper?


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 4, 2007)

It's not that simple. Rarely does the plating dissolve uniformly--so you get perforation and base dissolution. Also, if the acid level drops, values that are already dissolved can be re-deposited on the remaining base metals. It's best if you can pre-treat anything you process to eliminate base metals if at all possible. Otherwise, your best option is to dissolve everything (that will dissolve), insuring you get a full recovery. The gold that precipitates from such a solution will generally be of poor quality, but it's easy enough to run it a second time. 

Harold


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Nov 4, 2007)

Harold, 

I'm trying to find your previous post on rinsing the gold prior to melting.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 4, 2007)

Private message sent. 

Harold


----------



## Joe (Nov 10, 2007)

If anyone prefers to dip CPU's, the electrolytic cell works. I have used it with success on PII's. The pins are electrically connected. Simply put a clamp on one side of the CPU and dip the other end in electrolyte. After the gold is removed, turn the CPU 180 degrees and put the clamp on the other side. Dip the pins on the side that still contains gold into the electrolyte. 
Of course, it will not remove carat gold on the microprossessor or inside of the housing. It may leave some of the gold directly layered on the processor housing. However, remember the pins are magnetic. If the pins are stripped off or the whole processor pulverized, the pins could be separated with a magnet. 
The process would save a refiner having to dissolve the primary pin material---an alloy containing among other things tungsten, cobalt, nickel. 
A refiner stripping CPU's en masse could probably find a small return on stripped pins by selling them to a person interested in the alloy. Stripped pins of course would be sold in increments of at least pounds. The last I checked, tungsten was bringing about $100.00/lb. and nickel $20.00/pound.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 10, 2007)

And colbalt probably a whole lot more than either of those right?
Randy


----------

